# Achmed The Terrorist



## tshadowchaser (Oct 21, 2007)

if you have  not seen this yet it gets better the longer you watch
www.break.com/index/achmed-the-terrorist.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 21, 2007)

ROFL - that was actually genuinely funny, something that I thought was no longer possible with puppets .  Also, equal opportunity racial and religious abuse is something that is all too rare now as people are too scared of being hauled over the coals.  Splendid.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2007)

I enjoyed the clip. 

Even the car jokes


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2007)

To really get the cr jokes, ya gotta see the entire uncensored show.  It's a riot!

I've got both of his dvd's.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 21, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Big Don (Nov 9, 2007)

Silence! I KILL YOU!

The winner had to fight Michael Jackson...

A-C-phlegm...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 9, 2007)

he is hilarious. Liek Bob said you have to see the whole thing to get the car jokes. 

B


----------



## bydand (Nov 9, 2007)

I think Jeff Dunham is great!  Haven't seen Achmed until this clip though.  I have to see the rest of it.


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2007)

:lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## dubljay (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow... thats just too funny.  Not a good video to watch in the library at school.  I think I ruptured a kidney trying to contain my laughter.


----------

